# Slab Leak Locating Equipment



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've always did the old fashion way of locating slab leaks(cutting and capping manifolds, then hydro static testing). I have zero experience when it comes to water leak location equipment. What is a good brand/model to look at for finding leaks under concrete slabs? I know General makes one, but have no idea if it is a POS or not. 

http://www.drainbrain.com/genear/index.html


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a Fisher XLT 30.

http://www.fisherlab.com/industrial/fisher-XLT-30-liquid-leak-detector.htm


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Now that looks like the real deal:thumbsup:. Whats the price tag on those?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the genear and its worked well for years...I like having 2 people for a locate...American leak det. only use 1 person and I've located by myself many times but with my son there we seem to nail it faster. The genear is about $2200

That Fisher looks nice


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Will,They run @ $2700.00 I picked up mine used, like new, from one of our members for $1300.00


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

hey will if your looking for a cheaper option right now you could go with the old fashion geophone's and a line tracer , you would have to practice with them, but they will get the job done.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Got a link?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have geophones on my truck as well.

These are the one's I have.

http://www.heathus.com/_hc/index.cfm/products/water/geophone/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a sewerin aquahphon a100. It does tones of stuff probably so good it takes twice as long to find a leak.
http://www.sewerin.co.uk/water_leak_detection_aquaphon.php


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

https://www.goldak.com/inner/purchase/4360.shtml


I use this, I like it. it 2200$ plus you will need a tank.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> https://www.goldak.com/inner/purchase/4360.shtml
> 
> 
> I use this, I like it. it 2200$ plus you will need a tank.


Does it use air or some gas? Well a gas besides air.:whistling2:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

With the Geophone sure seems like it would be a long drawn out process, and not very accurate. Then again I don't do alot of slab leaks, and here is one for $319.00. Don't know if it is any good or not. One job would pay for it.....


http://www.pollardwater.com/pages_product/P512geophone.asp


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I use a fella to locate my slab leaks and he uses Geophones. He is the most accurate I've ever seen, although sometimes he will miss the locate...by as much as 6 inches...LOL

I worked for a fella that used a Fisher unit, he told me to go locate, I was uncomfortable with my locate...he came stormin' in and located the leak...he was 26 feet OFF. I'm not saying one is better than the other, I'm saying it's what's you're used to and if you don't locate on a regular basis, then it's more difficult.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Will said:


> With the Geophone sure seems like it would be a long drawn out process, and not very accurate. Then again I don't do alot of slab leaks, and here is one for $319.00. Don't know if it is any good or not. One job would pay for it.....
> 
> 
> http://www.pollardwater.com/pages_product/P512geophone.asp


Pollard is a good one, geophones have located many a slab leak. Tracking the line is one of the most important issues, narrowing down the search. I have Tinnitus, so being able to filter sounds and adjust for my hearing is a benefit to me.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> I use a fella to locate my slab leaks and he uses Geophones. He is the most accurate I've ever seen, although sometimes he will miss the locate...by as much as 6 inches...LOL
> 
> I worked for a fella that used a Fisher unit, he told me to go locate, I was uncomfortable with my locate...he came stormin' in and located the leak...he was 26 feet OFF. I'm not saying one is better than the other, I'm saying it's what's you're used to and if you don't locate on a regular basis, then it's more difficult.


The problem with a unit like the Fisher is that you can hear the leak from a mile off.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me ask the experts this. If the Geophones work so well and cost $300-$400 bucks, why would anyone want a GenEar/Fisher? What would I gain by getting the later?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I prefer MetroTech.

Mark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Will said:


> Let me ask the experts this. If the Geophones work so well and cost $300-$400 bucks, why would anyone want a GenEar/Fisher? What would I gain by getting the later?


Mark is prolly the only expert here, but with electronics you can filter out a lot of background noise, adjust for the sound that you are looking for, you have a meter that you can go down the line and mark sound strength and you can hear like a million times better.


----------



## liquid plumber (Nov 25, 2011)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> https://www.goldak.com/inner/purchase/4360.shtml
> 
> 
> I use this, I like it. it 2200$ plus you will need a tank.


 
i agree with bizzy, the goldak product is excellent. it comes with the line locator and listening equipment. you will need to have an air tank to blow air thru the line to pinpoint the problem with the headset. I wouldnt use anything else, out here leak detection runs 375.00 to find the problem. With the addition of a extra product they sell you can locate sewers with the same equipment.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have used the Goldak before and like it a lot. It's far from "state of the art" now-a-days but is reliable and isn't intimidating. 






Paul


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

To be honest, I have one in the truck I don't even know the brand, my best tool is my CO2 gas tank...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The meter or decibal led is more accurate than my ears....1 or 2 decibals more that isnt slab resonance is a good indicator..


----------

